# Your diet, pre-test/fight?



## Bob D. (Sep 21, 2004)

For those who train hard every day, compete pro or amature, what is your menu?


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Sep 21, 2004)

uhmm well its pretty sad but i dont eat all that healthy leading up to smaller tournaments... i try to stay away from unhealty foods like chips and stuff in the weeks leading up to a big competition, and the nights before the tournament i eat pasta or something with alot of carbs. 
as for training, if i'm in a training camp, i'm usually eating all healty food.. i find if i'm training hard i cant eat junk or unhealthy foods or i get sick.  foods like pasta or salad etc.  not many meats though.


----------

